# adult dog food similar to puppy Nutrisource?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the page from Nutrisource about their foods. http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/nutrisource/products I would suggest you look at Fromm 4 star line (www.frommfamily.com) or Innova, made by natura. I would suggest comparing ingredient listings, nutrient analysis, and calorie counts, then try and see what he does best on. Be sure to transition gradually so as not to upset his tummy and have indigestion issues.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

chasepuppy said:


> My golden puppy has been eating the large puppy breed Nutrisource dog food since I got him from his breeder. My small local pet shop is no longer going to carry the Nutrisource dog food. I cannot find it at Petsmart or Petco and it seems to only be available at small pet shops similar to the one I used to get it at.
> 
> My golden is 8 months old, so I am thinking this is a good time to switch him to adult dog food as well as a different brand.
> 
> ...


 
NutriSource can usually be found at your local feed mill. Gander Mountain is another retailer that handles it.


----------



## chasepuppy (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I called around and found other retailers that do carry it even though they were not listed on the nutrisource website as a where to buy....

It works out well not having to change since so far we have had no problems, but I also never tried another kind with him....

Thanks!
Tonya


----------

